# Tuning My Aim



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Id probably go back to the longer draw... obviously it was working.
Dont get too hung up in "perfect form"... form is form, and yours is yours - everybody's is unique and it has "general rules" to fit body styles, physical limitations etc...shooting uphill you could make a technique change and be ok, hard to tell without video. 

If you need proof that too long still works fine, look up any video of Reo Wilde, it's filed under the heading "a bigazz pile of gold medals".

Consider going back to the old draw but play with your loop length if your looking for "form changes" like release hand placement or elbow position, or shooting hills
If you made a change and the bow dosent point as well...go back to where it pointed well. Dont over complicate it.
YOU point the bow, Stabilizers help hold it there when the shot explodes...I honestly cant imagine making wholesale set up changes in weignt/balance/draw if it was doing it all well to begin with.

just my humble .02

Chuck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

more info is needed for tweaks to the stabilizer setup.. 

other than more of a bob in the pin, how has the dot movement changed? is it quick and jerky? or slow and sweeping?


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

FV Chuck said:


> Id probably go back to the longer draw... obviously it was working.
> Dont get too hung up in "perfect form"... form is form, and yours is yours - everybody's is unique and it has "general rules" to fit body styles, physical limitations etc...shooting uphill you could make a technique change and be ok, hard to tell without video.
> 
> If you need proof that too long still works fine, look up any video of Reo Wilde, it's filed under the heading "a bigazz pile of gold medals".
> ...


His DL is almost the definition of perfect. The nock is just a hair in front of the back corner of his eye. Not anywhere close to too long


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's a link to a pic of him 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro-picks/reo-wilde.html


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

jmann28 said:


> His DL is almost the definition of perfect. The nock is just a hair in front of the back corner of his eye. Not anywhere close to too long


"Definitions" vary.
and I'm kind of bummed the only thing you got from my post was Reo's draw reference?.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Change weights, adjust tiller, adjust DL, there's no one answer to aiming better. You have to build the bow to the way you are built and execute the shot. Even your technique can cause the problem. Make changes and keep a record of all the things you do in relation to how it aims. Eventually you'll find a combo that holds as well as you are capable of with your form and technique.


----------



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry, been away for a couple of days. Thanks for the replies and I am going to try some of these ideas. 

To be specific, the changes I made were, put new strings and cables on (winners choice), changed to a new blade but same thickness, (.010"), and shortened the draw 1/2". The aim has gotten a little darty with more up and down movement and a tendancy to push the pin out to the right. I was meticulous with the strings and put them right where the old strings were in terms of length and maatched up marks on cams to be certain. 

I lengthened the D-loop this evening and that seemed to help a little but didnt get to shoot it much and was toward the end of my shooting session and was a little tired. I will try it some more tomorrow. I think the draw length is right, I feel like I just need to get my anchor in the right spot to reduce the pin float and slow it down. I use a lot of pull and a static bow arm and have good luck with this style. I was consistently shooting 147 to 149 at 50 meters on an 80 cm target, (15 arrows), before I tried to improve it. Now I am shooting more like 143-145 but I am not shooting as many X's as I was, groups are just plain bigger. I may have to go back to the old setup, but I feel like I can tune this setup to my needs.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Are you a lefty?


----------



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

No, I shoot right handed.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

cool... check your PM - I have a hunch


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> Here's a link to a pic of him
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro-picks/reo-wilde.html


Wow! He looks exactly like Reo!


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

There are so many things that could be making this happen. If your grip is not consistant in the high low balance. This is just 1 thing out of many. If my ancore point on my face is not soild this will happen to me also. Then tuning the bow to hold your form must be super repetable If I draw the bow and hold on a dot it will not hold but when I am executing a shot it does becasue the shot process is dynamic not static.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

jmann28 said:


> Here's a link to a pic of him
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro-picks/reo-wilde.html


Always easy to pick a picture that supports what you're trying to say. Seen as we're talking about form, a photo where you can see his form might be a good idea.










Anchor position is not form.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

your dl sounds a little short causing you to really pull through the shot


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Adjustments to your loop would be the first thing I'd try. Easier to make small changes to get that consistent anchor. Careful not to transfer your holding weight back to your release hand.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Gotta agree with this and with Chuck!! People are FAR too often told that their DL is too long!! Just make sure your release elbow is directly behind your arrows line to the target. And don't make any DL adjustments that are over an 1/8" at a time!! This is obviously for someone who is very close to the proper DL (for them). And....Reo's DL would look MUCH different if he stood straight up!! It would be long! His release elbow is still perfectly behind the arrows line of flight!! Make small adjustments and like stated earlier...keep records of the adjustments you make so you can go back to the last one if things get worse!! God bless




N7709K said:


> your dl sounds a little short causing you to really pull through the shot


----------



## chip cochran (Apr 9, 2012)

I recently had a coach change my dl from 30" to 32", way to long, threw my peep sight and everything else out of whack. It was just plain uncomfortable. Part of my problem before the change was a wrongly set stop. This weekend I go to my new coach for a total setup and form checkup. Hopefully then it will just be regular practice time again. I just switched from sticks to compounds so I am not as familiar with bow setup and as a result I have been at the mercy of technicians. This will change soon because this last experience has taught me that I'm still the best one to set up my bows. I just need to get the new knowledge base up to speed for this new style bow. Chuck mentioned, I believe, that it could be many different things but it is probably just one or two.. so just go through the check list one by one till you find it, fix it and boom, your done.


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

So what was your hunch, mr. cooley? Im interested in learning.


----------

